# Anatomy of a Print Head



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

I have never seen the innards of a DX5 online, and since I am a DIY psycho I went ahead and dissected an old one I had laying around... Removed the actual Gold colored plate that our beloved inks flow from
Was pretty fascinating to me, hope you guys find it useful/entertaining as well...



All thoughts and comments encouraged.


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

I've taken many print heads apart. If you break off the stems in the manifold you will notice small mesh screens. This is usually what gets clogged and what causes the white ink to fade while printing. Same thing happens to cartridges or dampers. Youll notice a small mesh screen in them.


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

A couple more money shots... These are a little clearer

These things really are a modern marvel, I have been at it since 2011, and still cannot truly fathom how a machine can place droplets so accurately.. Especially on a second pass over white ink/base highlights..


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

lazographics said:


> If you break off the stems in the manifold you will notice small mesh screens...


Lazo's screen underneath the prongs that the dampers attach to.

And also the infamous access cover to nowhere... Why do they even have these?


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

@lazographics - I am trying out the spiderx1 *head soaking trick *on another head I have. I noticed how he suggested to use a solution of 50/50 Windex/Distilled H2O to complete the process... So far the process has done a great job, am soaking in warm solution and reverse waterfall-ing the solution upward through the prongs every 2 hours. 

One light regular waterfall with the H20 showed near perfect nozzle sprays on all channel.. I am wondering why this solution cant be used for regular head cleanings each night?

Any Ideas?


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

ghostofmedusa said:


> @lazographics - I am trying out the spiderx1 *head soaking trick *on another head I have. I noticed how he suggested to use a solution of 50/50 Windex/Distilled H2O to complete the process... So far the process has done a great job, am soaking in warm solution and reverse waterfall-ing the solution upward through the prongs every 2 hours.
> 
> One light regular waterfall with the H20 showed near perfect nozzle sprays on all channel.. I am wondering why this solution cant be used for regular head cleanings each night?
> 
> Any Ideas?


There shouldn't be a problem with using it to flush your head every night. For years I used 100% windex to flush all the dtg printers I had in the past and my print heads would last a long time. Never saw any issues. I still use it to this day.


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

Also I only use windex crystal rain to flush my printer of ink and not necessarily to break a clog. Cleaning solution will break a clog better. Anthony has a nice cleaning solution.


----------



## BQChris (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a video on the steps involved in replacing the print head manifold for anyone who is interested. Replacing the Manifold on a DX5.

Like lazographics stated, it is usually the filters underneath the spikes that clog. Backflushing the print head usually helps break up the clogs but if not, replacing the manifold is a far cheaper option than the whole print head.


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

I have also replaced manifolds and have saved several print heads in doing it. It's definitely a cheaper option.


----------

